# Bench Press: 167.5kg x1, 170kg x1, 175kg fail



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bench Press Session from last night, feel a little robbed with spotter deciding to touch the bar, but he deadlifts around the same weight so I think he gets worried about having to pull the weight off my tits if I fail.

Nevermind eh? I'm counting them as PB's and will probably attempt 4 plates by end of March 2012 if I stay injury free.

Full Session: 60kg x5, 80kg x5, 100kg x3, 120kg x3, 140kg x1, 167.5kg x1, 170kg x1, 175kg xf

12 months: 152.5kg to 170kg


----------



## Ben Stiller (Nov 24, 2011)

Shoot your spotter man! You did not get that 170kg on your own this time. Do you notice how your sticking point @167.5 is at the top. It was a bit out of the groove also. On the 170 the bar stalls mid way allready. You would really benefit from some top end work like pin presses or boardpresses. You'll get used to handling heavier weights and strengthen your triceps. You will be good for 180kgs in may for sure. Nice work.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> x2. Your wrist straps seem a bit low, are they giving much support? With some top end work you'd have 175 sussed. Is that a specific programme you have as well? Have you tried a proper Wendler 5/3/1 w/ the boring big butt? It has done wonders for my bench.


I think they're sweatbands, rocking that 80's vibe.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ben Stiller said:


> Shoot your spotter man! You did not get that 170kg on your own this time. Do you notice how your sticking point @167.5 is at the top. It was a bit out of the groove also. On the 170 the bar stalls mid way allready. You would really benefit from some top end work like pin presses or boardpresses. You'll get used to handling heavier weights and strengthen your triceps. You will be good for 180kgs in may for sure. Nice work.


Yeah it's bit annoying really.

I've recently started pin presses.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> x2. Your wrist straps seem a bit low, are they giving much support? With some top end work you'd have 175 sussed. Is that a specific programme you have as well? Do you try and bust a nut on a 1rpm each time you bench? Have you tried a Wendler 5/3/1 w/ the boring big butt? It has done wonders for my bench. http://www.blackironbeast.com/5/3/1/calculator


Yeah I have the wraps on pretty tight so they're quite supportive.

I'm just on weekly progression, been on 3x5 up to a few weeks ago before moving on to 3x3. Got up to 150kg x5 and 157.5kg x3.

I'm switching to Hepburn from the new year.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

are you competing in March 2012? Doing London's GBPF Bench comp?


----------

